# BMW Posts Record Car Profit as 5-Series Beats Audi, Mercedes



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

OMG, what do we tell the guy who says you are "loosing customers" because of the run-flats?


----------



## darbyogill (Jan 16, 2011)

He would just say that BMW would make "moore profits" if it weren't for RFTs.


----------



## my04z4 (Nov 23, 2010)

*Removing a 2004 z4 drivers cup holder*

I found the screw in the vent with the cover over it. But I read that I must have the cup holder extended to get to the 2nd screw. The problem with the cup holder is that it will not extend. Any suggestions?:dunno:


----------



## Rich_H (Oct 24, 2006)

Yes, try posting your question under the correct forum header. Tacking your question onto a thread about BMW finances is a sure-fire way to never get a response, too. I don't have any suggestions for your cupholder. Sorry!


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Rich_H said:


> Yes, try posting your question under the correct forum header. Tacking your question onto a thread about BMW finances is a sure-fire way to never get a response, too. I don't have any suggestions for your cupholder. Sorry!


Why so nonresponsive? Just direct the guy to an indy shopp that can replace his cupholder for only $150. Of course it will need another replacement after another passenger wrecks his new cupholder.


----------

